# Found boat



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Lost Kayak, Blue river

Wouldn't be my first choice in plastic for the Blue....


----------



## Des42 (May 25, 2016)

Hi onelove,

This may be my kayak that I lost sunday. I posted a CL ad for lost and found in High Rockies about it. It's a olive green future beach 12 ft. fishing kayak, that also had a phone rigged to the bow.


----------

